# What's the difference? SRAM Rival Crank vs. SRAM SR550



## butters (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Rival crank arms are hollow. Strangely, Rival cranks are actually listed at 5 grams heavier than the S500/550.

Asad


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there a difference though? Ebay has the SR5500 cranks and BB for a really low price.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Doubt there's any meaningful difference, but I can't say for sure.

Asad


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks


----------

